# Loading PBR 2 ...done Error.....100% Solution



## rajeev_nigam (May 9, 2008)

Hi folks,

I have read many post mentioning that ppl are facing problem with Dell laptops. Laptop gets hang after displaying message "Loading PBR 2...done" etc. etc....

I had also same problem with my Dell Inspiron 6000. I have also gone through some sites for solution, some says use fixboot, some says use fixmbr...but finally nothing worked out for me...

After doing some RnD, I found very simple solution. I hope, it would also work for you. Pre-requisite is "Dell provides hidden partition with can be used to restore OS in case of crashes, this partition should be exist on your hard disk".

1. Arrange bootable CD or DVD with Norton Ghost (it is easly available, checkout from your friends or download this Bootable Norton Ghost Image thru emule and burn on CD)
2. Boot from this CD.
3. Run Norton Ghost
4. Select Partition->fromImage option
5. Read all option carefully, select hidden partition (Dell Restore), then search Image file(XXX.GHO) or folder (IMG) which contains .GHO file and select .GHO file
6. Select destination as C:\ or primary drive from where you want it to boot.
7. Norton Ghost will start copying Imgae file (.GHO) from hidden partition to C:\ Drive
8. Once done, exit from Norton Ghost, Remove CD and boot the system.


Now njoy with your new system.....Don't forget to say thanks if it works for you...;-)

:wave:
Rajiv Nigam


----------



## chinq (Jul 29, 2008)

How can I save my files that are on the hard drive? Is it possible to attach the laptop hd to my desktop?


----------



## rajeev_nigam (May 9, 2008)

you can attach your laptop hdd to desktop using usb socket & cable. thats you need to find out and save your data somewhere before restoring OS.


----------



## RickDanger (Aug 13, 2008)

Actually I accidentally found a BETTER solution that RETAINS ALL THE DATA

My dell does this every couople of months. Really annoying. Apparently quite common with Dells.

Using Ghost 2003 or 2002, make a complete image of the hard drive, EVEN THOUGH IT WILL NOT BOOT, just image it anyway to an external USB HDD - trust me on this

Then copy the image back onto the machine

The machine will now boot and all your data is present.

it is probably possible to simply ghost a smaller part of the hard drive back and forth to get the same effect - I am betting that when it writes the file system it corrects obvious file open errors that it finds when creating the partitions and boot sectors. That Ghost team (now gone from Symantec, mostly) were a bunch of smart guys

I wish I knew why this problem is so prevalent on dells. it is really annoying and lame on their part.


----------



## RickDanger (Aug 13, 2008)

The previous method has always worked for me - even though it absolutely should NOT work... 

oh and anyway even if your system somehow will NOT Boot after doing this, all your DATA is now safe on the other hard drive and you can reinstall the OS and then copy back all your directories from the ghosted hard drive image

I do not know why the copy back and forth thing works, and I don't know why the PBR gets hosed so often... but I do know this. After 18 years of being a windows expert... I'm buying a Mac this year and I'm done with this bullsh*t. It just isn't worth it any more.


----------



## ewmy (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks RickDanger. I just did the same "clone to an external HDD and reclone" trick, but using Acronis TrueImage 11 instead. It seems to have worked like a dream, I have no idea why!


----------



## ragstop (Sep 19, 2009)

I have read many post mentioning that ppl are facing problem with Dell laptops. Laptop gets hang after displaying message "Loading PBR 2...done" etc. etc....

I had also same problem with my Dell Inspiron 9300 runing xp-pro. 

I found a simple solution that worked for me...

From the windows xp recovery console i used the command: chkdsk /p/r 

I was fortunate enought that the computer then booted in xp.

The chkdsk command checks the specified drive and repairs or recovers the drive if the drive requires it. The command also marks any bad sectors and it recovers readable information.

You can use the following options: 
/p Does an exhaustive check of the drive and corrects any errors.
/r Locates bad sectors and recovers readable information. 
Note If you specify the /r option, the /p option is implied. When you specify the chkdsk command without arguments, the command checks the current drive with no options in effect


----------



## Phaelen (Nov 16, 2009)

ragstop said:


> I have read many post mentioning that ppl are facing problem with Dell laptops. Laptop gets hang after displaying message "Loading PBR 2...done" etc. etc....
> 
> I had also same problem with my Dell Inspiron 9300 runing xp-pro.
> 
> ...


All I got (immediately after pressing ENTER) was: The volume appears to contain one or more unrecoverable problems.

Guess I'll just roll the dice and try Fixmbr and see what happens. I don't have an install disk for this laptop (nor any of our laptops). Guess when Dell when to the restore route, cds were obsolete. Hope my desktop XP Install disk works ok.:4-dontkno


----------



## Heiko (Jan 10, 2010)

hi folks, 
seem to have the same problem with an inspiron 9300, but with replaced HD (no PBR message - in case of damage just blinking cursor on the upper left corner)

It's the 3rd time now in less than one year. Windows Repair console, XP repair installation, Fixmbr, Fixboot, even Dell Diagnostics: none of these lead to success. In all cases I had to reformat the whole HD. 

Neither Dell nor microsoft have any idea...

What I found out this time: problem seems to be related with incorrect hibernation after extensive write operations. (this time and once before I ran a huge batch edit of raw photo files right before the crash)

Unfortunately I tried all mentioned again before I found this thread. So I will reformat (the last time I hope) and make an image as RickDanger suggests.

heiko


----------



## mvital003 (Apr 15, 2010)

I would love to try this solution, but what do I do if my netbook has no cd drive. I dont have an external one but i have other computers?


----------

